# Sensitization Of Pelvic Nerve Afferents And Mast Cell Infiltration In The Urinary Bla



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sensitization Of Pelvic Nerve Afferents And Mast Cell Infiltration In The Urinary Bladder Following Chronic Colonic Irritation Is Mediated By Neuropephttp://www.medicalnewstoday.com:80/medical...8&nfid=rssfeeds


----------

